# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  DIY over flow

## david_pupu

Hi om

 mau share DIY modifikasi terakhir, berhubung sedang coba finishing ikan KC tropikal ( KC pertama nihh - kalo jelek jgn dimarahi ya  :Biggrin: ), 

ikan jenis kohaku mau treatment full color di bak karantina, wadaww airnya cepet banget kuning.  rencana waterchange diperbesar dan continuous dripping supaya terus 24 jam, kalau waterchange manual takut ngk telaten hehehehe 

jadi dibuatlah jalur air dripping dan overflow pada bak karantina, cuma ngk mau bolongin bak fibernya  :Nono: , 

rencana air baru masuk 24 jam terus menerus sebanyak 50% volume fiber per hari sekitar 300 liter

nonton2 youtube ketemu deh overflow seperti ini 



Cuma pipa dan ke 1/2 inci 

kepasangnya seperti ini 






2 selang aerasi itu yg menjadi sumber air dripping 




setelah isi pipa di prime dgn air ( tembak pakai selang supaya isi pipa ngk ada udara ), mulai mengalir deh over flownya 




pada video jumlah air dripping di perbesar supaya overflownya bagus divideoinnya  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 

lumayan membantu buat dibak terpal, bak fiber, khususnya pas karantina ikan untuk di kirim, suka menemukan hari pertama dan kedua banyak kotoran dan air menjadi keruh karena ikan masih blm kosong sistim pencernaanya,  dgn overflow dan continuous dripping.  ngk perlu ganti air besar hehehehe

oh ya air turun dari tandon dgn gravitasi. 

semoga bermanfaat

----------


## Rotkiv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koesmay

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## atmaja_yudi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## filbert

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aditya10

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Taufik's

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

